# Ontario Elk Hunt



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I will be that's for sure!! Hopefully its an open season archery/firearm. Then I'd go bow first and if it doesn't pan out, break out the 270WSM.


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

It is an open season archery/firearm...


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'd much rather take my first elk with my APA but if the old Browning needs to make an appearance then so be it lol!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

As with any of our gun/archery seasons the min. hunter orange must be worn. Lookig forward to the opportunity to get lucky in the draw


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

where guys are you looking?


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't yet ruled out the possiblity of applying. Heard that it will cost approximently $15 to apply to the draw. Also heard that you do not get to choose if you apply for a bull or cow tag they dictate that to you.

Matt


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Ill be there if drawn. Bow hunting first and foremost, but my dad will probably use the gun.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I received all the infoand forms in a email yesterday.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

what WMU is this being held in ?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

at the sportsman show i think the ontario rep said they hope to harvest 30 to 50, of the 300+ in the Bancroft herd, not sure of the WMU, but we are in 56 and it's east of that


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

For the MNR's estimate of 300+ in the Bancroft Herd is a bit on the low side, as someone who has lived, hunted and fished here my entire life...


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Well the MNR regs came out today just looked quick but there it is 24 Bull tags 45 Cow tags. Its $16.95 to enter the draw and $50.00 for license if drawn.


----------



## Walleyehawger (Oct 22, 2008)

not being familiar with the Bancroft area, what are public access area's like? Is there much in the way of Crown land that holds Elk? I know that there are several provincial parks in the area....


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

so anyone have an update? pls post pics if you have them


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah I'd be interested to see or hear of someone's success in the Elk hunt for sure!!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I know in the federation magazine there's an article about a bull that was taken, it was a gun hunt though.


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

From what I've heard, it wasn't near as successful as they thought is was going to be. Also the "rumour" going around is that alot of the tags(30+) were never even puchased.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

slater said:


> From what I've heard, it wasn't near as successful as they thought is was going to be. Also the "rumour" going around is that alot of the tags(30+) were never even puchased.


Wow I can't beleive someone would let that oppertunity get away from them


----------

